# [SOLVED] Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection



## bc1993 (Dec 29, 2007)

I recently had situation where a virus slipped through my Trend Micro PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 software. After removing (I think completely) the virus from my PC (Windows XP Media Center, SP2), I decided to uninstall PC-Cillin so that I could choose another software package (or separate packages) for my anti-virus, spyware and firewall needs.

Unfortunately, immediately after I uninstalled PC-Cillin from my PC and restarted, the first thing I noticed is that my Internet connection was dead. In trying to execute an IPCONFIG command, I received the following error message: "Windows IP Configuration. An internal error has occurred: The request is not supported. Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help. Additional information: Unable to query host name."

After talking with a few local expert friends of mine and researching this issue online, I found numerous other people who experienced the same issue with PC-Cillin's uninstall process. All lost their Internet connection...almost as though PC-Cillin's firewall component still had a choke hold on the Internet connection itself.

Is there anyone who could help advise me on what to do next with this problem? Trend Micro's support has been horribly unresponsive, and I'm starting to think they won't be able to get my Internet connection back at all.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection*

This will probably do the job.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## bc1993 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection*

I tried your suggestions, but after a restart things stayed the same. Still no Internet connection, and I still get the same error message when I do an IPCONFIG.

Not sure if this helps or not, but under the Local Area Connection status for my NIC it says the status is "Connected," the duration clock is running, and the speed is set to 100Mbps. However, the Activity portion of this window shows no sent or received packets.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection*

Check and see if *tcpip.sys* is present in the \Windows\system32 folder, that's one cause of this message.

Another option would be a system restore to before the uninstall, then see if you can sort it out properly.


----------



## bc1993 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection*

Well, you were right. The file tcpip.sys is missing. Is there any easy way to get it back?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection*

Try SFC, here's a tutorial. http://www.updatexp.com/scannow-sfc.html

If you have the XP installation media, you can copy it from there. You can also get it from another XP machine with the same version and patch level of Windows.


----------



## bc1993 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection*

This worked!!! THANK YOU so much for working through this issue with me. I'm thrilled to be back online. FYI...I worked through the SCANNOW process as indicated in the resource you sent me to, used my original WINXP CD, restarted my PC, and was back online. Thanks again. I sincerely appreciate it. :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Uninstall of PC-Cillin Internet Security 14 disabled my Internet connection*

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

